

CAAT a JavaScript animation toolkit - antichaos
http://labs.hyperandroid.com/static/caat/

======
DanielRibeiro
Wow: WebGL, CSS/Dom and Canvas renderers.

EaselJS has been considering it[1], and even Three.js has it[2], but as Canvas
gets more widespread and Hardware acceleration by default, these multiple
renderers may not be that helpful. On the other hand, how long until then?

[1]
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/easeljs/renderer/...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/easeljs/renderer/easeljs/GBD26ymvRCg/Vch-g5FpkaYJ)

[2] <https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/>

------
huskyr
Looks really, really promising. If somebody could make a nice GUI for non-
coders, this would be a pretty good replacement for lots of applications where
Flash is the only choice now.

~~~
pavlov
I've been working on a HTML5 animation app called Radi. It supports both
<canvas> and <video>. It's available as a free beta:

<http://www.radiapp.com>

(The app is Mac-only for the moment, sorry.)

------
jianshen
I was curious who was driving the development of this and noticed the author
is the CTO of Ludei.com, a company that's pushing for HTML5 as a universal
game dev platform.

They author a product called CocoonJS that then converts your CAAT project
into native mobile apps. Neat stuff.

Edit clickable link: <http://www.ludei.com>

~~~
hyperandroid
Hi all.

just for clarification, cocoonJS is not focused only on converting CAAT
projects into native apps. CocoonJS aims to execute your canvas based
javascript games/applications 'inside' a native application, which means
there's no cross-compilation. The javascript code is evaluated at runtime
untouched, and must not be CAAT based.

------
josscrowcroft
This is fantastic, and it's weird coincidence that I woke up this morning with
an insatiable appetite to make a canvas game!

------
r3demon
looks very nice)

------
noduerme
Finally, finally -- someone did it right. Well done.

------
marshallp
What does this offer over processing.js?

~~~
marshallp
Ah, i see, scenegraph which processing lacks

